# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  أحبك أخي ...

## mylife079

*أحبك أخي





تمر علي ذكريات
طيفك في كل مكان



أخي الحبيب
انتظر قدومك
اتشوق لي لقياك
اشتاق الى ابتسامتك



أخي الغالي
دموع عيني بفراقك
تنهمرفلا تطيل الغياب 


أخي
مازلت أحبك
مازلت أحبك
فحبك خالط بشاشة القلب وحل في سويدائه

حبك قطعة من كبدي
ونبضة من قلبي ودفقة من دمي


أحبك حب لا يعلم به إلا الله عز وجل
أحبك بكل ما تعنيه كلمتي


أخي أعلم بانك اغلى من نفسي
أخي أعلم بانك غالي علي
فلا تطل الغياب

أخوك وحبيبك : محمد


*
*أسال الله ان يردك سالماً*

----------


## Rahma Queen

الله يرجعه بالسلامه
ويخليكو لبعض يا رب
 :SnipeR (9):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا رحمة تسلمي

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]موضوع مميز...شكرا[/align]

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور محمد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله يسعدك محمد موضوع رقيق ورائع  :Emb3(1): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align][MEDIA]http://files-1.bsmlh.net/gift/A5e_P.mp3[/MEDIA]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا احساس المطر ومحمد العزام على المرور


شكرا محمود على المرور وعلى الانشوده الحلوة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يرجعه بالسلامه



ذكرتني بأختي 
الله يرجعها بالسلامه

----------


## mylife079

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 


شكرا على مرورك صديقة بنت الشديفات

----------


## مجودة

انشالله يا محمد يرجعلك بالسلامة ياااااااارب

موضوع حلو كتييييييييييير

----------


## mylife079

شكراً مجودة على مرورك الأحلى

----------


## هلا

ان شاء الله تشوفه باقرب فرصة وبكون بكامل صحته وعافيته . :SnipeR (96):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا هلا كلك زوق اختي

----------


## هلا

صارلي ساعه بطاوش مع مجوده يا اخي وما بتفزعلي 

ماشي !! :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):

----------


## mylife079

> صارلي ساعه بطاوش مع مجوده يا اخي وما بتفزعلي 
> 
> ماشي !!


 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## وردة الأمل

لا يوجد اجمل من احساس الاخوة الله يجمعكم به عن قريب

----------


## mylife079

كل الشكر الك اختي وردة الامل

----------


## ورده السعاده

الله يرجعه بالسلامه وبكامل صحته وعافيته
الله يخليكوا لبعض

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

عبارات جميله امتزجت بها صدق المشاعر وحرقه الحنين
ابدعتي 
الله يجمعك به

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ورده وجوري على المرور اللطيف

----------

